# sharping woodturning tools



## robbiethewood

here is a video i made about how i sharping my woodturning tools 
just tough i would shear it here.you can comment and criticise if you like 
regards
Robbie


----------



## BradB

I have watched a lot of videos on sharpening since I am a beginner. This is the best video I have watched :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Streaming now, it's a long one to watch but good reviews on YouTube.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Ericjones

Thanks so much for a very informative video. We newer folks are always﻿ glad to learn something from the more seasoned folks! Never sharpend my skew that way and I'm running down to try it right now!


----------



## Bill White 2

This video does not exist?????


----------



## robert421960

Bill White said:


> This video does not exist?????


thats what i was gonna say


----------



## DaveTTC

robert421960 said:


> thats what i was gonna say


Must have been removed - I'm sure I watched it.


----------



## Darkmoor

I bought one of these plus accessories for the Darkmoor shop


----------



## Woodwart

This is the first stage of my woodturning tool sharpening system. I have used it successfully to sharpen my roughing gouge and spindle gouges.


----------

